# andro Rx, pro hormone



## bluestone19 (Jan 2, 2010)

Has anybody has any experience with andro Rx, pro hormone.

I???ve been planning my cycle for about 2 months, this will be my first and from my research (which has been extensive) this product seems to be the best for me. 

If not, can you suggest an alternative which you have positive results from?

Thanks


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 2, 2010)

I think that 1andro rx will do fine as a first cycle. I haven't used it yet but plan to incorporate it into a cutting cycle myself this spring.Mags and Pirate both have logs on this forum where they posted their experience with it if you care to check it out.


----------



## bluestone19 (Jan 2, 2010)

hey,

I’ve checked out as many of these logs as I could find, the product seem excellent with very limited sides.

There is soooo much debate about PCT, what to use, quantity and for how long, I’m confused????


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 2, 2010)

Because of the fact it doesn't convert to estrogen the pct should be fairly easy.I think I'm going to run some anabolic matrix during the cycle and would suggest a 40 40 20 20 pct with nolvadex which CEM carries just to be safe.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 2, 2010)

personally I don't think you need anything like nolva for this product.  It is SO mild that you can probably get away with NO pct, although, to be safe, I would use something, but I really don't think it warrants using such strong stuff as the nolva, you could probably get away with something like an anabolic matrix-like product.

And yes, I used 1-andro rx over the summer, no side effects to speak of at all, but at the same time don't expect much in the way of gains.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks , I was being cautious with the nolva. As far as the gains, well thats why I was thinking about using it for a cut. I was hoping to keep strength up while burning some fat.


----------



## bluestone19 (Jan 3, 2010)

Stewart,

did you try it on a bulking or cutting cycle?

what were your results?


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Jan 3, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> personally I don't think you need anything like nolva for this product.  It is SO mild that you can probably get away with NO pct, although, to be safe, I would use something, but I really don't think it warrants using such strong stuff as the nolva, you could probably get away with something like an anabolic matrix-like product.
> 
> And yes, I used 1-andro rx over the summer, no side effects to speak of at all, but at the same time don't expect much in the way of gains.



Was it your 1st time on a PH or AAS???
Most posts that I have seen on this product said good strength gains with little to no mass gains but each person posting had been experienced with PH's. There was also suggestions that gains should be seen for those using it as their 1st PH cycle but to date I have not seen any reports to support this statement.


----------



## Mags (Jan 3, 2010)

You should get as strong as hell and, being a first timer, should hopefully see some size gains (although don't expect to add slabs of muscle). I agree with Dave that this is probably a better cutter than a bulker. I'd also run nolva at those suggested doses, particularly if you're running high doses of the stuff.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 3, 2010)

bluestone19 said:


> Stewart,
> 
> did you try it on a bulking or cutting cycle?
> 
> what were your results?


 
I didn't really change my diet when I used it, and basically from what I remember, the only thing I really noticed was an increased pump during my workouts without necessarily doing tons of volume, which went away after an hour or so.  I actually stopped the cycle short of my intended 6 weeks cause I was so discouraged by it, I didn't notice any difference in my training weights.

also, it was my first time trying a ph, so take it for what it's worth, I'm never going to discourage anyone from trying it if they want to, because for all you know it may work well for you, but in my experience, it was a dud.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 3, 2010)

NJ-Surfer said:


> Was it your 1st time on a PH or AAS???
> Most posts that I have seen on this product said good strength gains with little to no mass gains but each person posting had been experienced with PH's. There was also suggestions that gains should be seen for those using it as their 1st PH cycle but to date I have not seen any reports to support this statement.


 
I am currently using 1-T from primordial performance, and I am 4 weeks in, and I have noticed more with this product than I did with the 1-andro rx.  Now, obviously there could be many reasons for this, but I have not radically changed my diet at all again this time, and my workouts have probably been less than optimal for a cycle, but I have noticed more in the way of aesthetic changes with this stuff than with 1-andro.  I wrote up a review on 1-T in the supplement section.

the best objective review I can give is that androsterone products might produce slight strength gains and some hardening of the muscles aesthetically, but they are very expensive for what you get, especially when you have to add in pct.  So if you have the money laying around, and you want to try it, go for it, but if money is tight, you will probably not be pleased by the gains to cost ratio.  This ph is NOT like the pre-2004 ph's which were widely known to work noticeably well.  This is why this product is probably still legal, everything that works is already banned.  The newly banned Tren supposedly worked very well, and now its banned.  So if androsterone does not get banned, you can be sure that the gains will be very, very small.  don't forget, it's TWO conversions to the target hormone.  How much do you think you get on ONE conversion, let alone TWO?


----------



## Mags (Jan 3, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> I actually stopped the cycle short of my intended 6 weeks cause I was so discouraged by it.



I nearly did the very same thing. I saw promising gains in strength and size within two weeks, but then the cycle seemed to stall. I was pretty discouraged at first as nobody expects to plateau while on a cycle. However, as gains slowed and evidently stopped, I upped the dose to crank out as much as I could from the stuff. It cut my cycle down to five weeks instead of the six weeks I had planned, but, fortunately, I got a second wind and experienced another decent jump in strength. Unfortunately, I didn't get the same jump when stepping onto the scales. I don't think this was a 'dud' product, but I do understand people's frustration when they say this didn't work for them. It didn't work for me regarding adding size, but it did work for me - brilliantly, in fact - concerning strength increases.


----------



## Malibu King (Jan 3, 2010)

Mags said:


> I nearly did the very same thing. I saw promising gains in strength and size within two weeks, but then the cycle seemed to stall. I was pretty discouraged at first as nobody expects to plateau while on a cycle. However, as gains slowed and evidently stopped, I upped the dose to crank out as much as I could from the stuff. It cut my cycle down to five weeks instead of the six weeks I had planned, but, fortunately, I got a second wind and experienced another decent jump in strength. Unfortunately, I didn't get the same jump when stepping onto the scales. I don't think this was a 'dud' product, but I do understand people's frustration when they say this didn't work for them. It didn't work for me regarding adding size, but it did work for me - brilliantly, in fact - concerning strength increases.


 
I see you used Nolva for your PCT. Have you kept your strength gains? 
I would only see using this product if you hold onto your gains be it strength or size. Assuming you kept your strength then I would assume size would come with time and or diet.


----------



## rocksteady2010 (Jan 3, 2010)

*master level lifters*

are there any master level users who have experience with 1-andro rx. if so, did you notice any side effects.


----------



## Mags (Jan 4, 2010)

Malibu King said:


> I see you used Nolva for your PCT. Have you kept your strength gains?
> I would only see using this product if you hold onto your gains be it strength or size. Assuming you kept your strength then I would assume size would come with time and or diet.



So far, my strength gains have stayed high or even increased ever so slightly. For example, I was benching - albeit three reps - about 40lbs heavier than my max lift at the end of my 1-Andro cycle. This was purely to see how heavy I could go rather than attempting to induce hypotrophy. I didn't understand why I could now lift a significant amount more despite now longer taking 1-Andro. I put it down to my new PCT supps., but more so the nolva and the remains of the 1-Andro I assumed was still in my system. I don't know, but I was lifting heavier when 'off'. I had Christmas off (about 10 or so days) from training and had been out drinking etc - the usual festive stuff - and returned to benching afterwards and was still lifting the same weight for the same amount of reps. Other lifts haven't dropped in weight, but rather one or two reps. 

I'm currently taking a break from lifting as I've just landed a new job, so need to focus on that for the moment, particularly as things are still pretty bad recession/redundancy-wise. Once I've settled in, I'll get back to the gym but, like most of my breaks - especially if weeks turn into months - I expect to lose some strength and size as I always do: I don't get to train, hunger diminishes, I don't eat enough to maintain, weight falls off. Usual story. Fortunately, though, being older now I don't lose too much size. Nothing I can't put back on within a month or so when training and eating again, anyway.


----------



## freakinhuge (Jan 4, 2010)

forget the otc supps for your pct get the real chems from cemproducts, they are legit.


----------



## Mags (Jan 5, 2010)

freakinhuge said:


> forget the otc supps for your pct get the real chems from cemproducts, they are legit.



I agree. I'd always air on the side of caution and include a legitimate SERM as the foundation of my PCT. Nolva is an effective choice. And it's always good to have some on hand, too, just in case any probs pop up.


----------



## lukeskyplayer21 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey guys kinda new to the prohormone supplement cycle. I recently was taking purus labs halovar and m-14 and used recycle for PCT while taking some liver care pills at the same time. Saw great results but once i stopped a few weeks after my cycle had ended the gains went away????

Is this normal or are there stronger supplements out there? I was really looking into *1-ANDRO Rx??? PRO-HORMONE *

*Heard some good stuff about it and if i take it will i lose my gains?? *
*Thanks in advance*


----------



## 200+ (Sep 16, 2010)

I have run 1-andro twice and like it a lot.  The fist cycle I noticed huge strength gains and some mass, the second I didn't see the strength as much but got some mass.  Of course it all depends on diet and training and the like.  I will be running another cycle soon and will be posting it in my journal...  As for PCT I used only anabolic matrix the first time, no problem, the second time I used anabolic matrix with formidrol for the hell of it...


----------



## Rssmur (Sep 23, 2010)

This stuff sounds really sweet, I want to buy some and it will be my first time buying a hormone booster. Problem is I live in the UK, and the shipping is $30, anyone know of a reliable place that sells this stuff in the UK? Cheers fellas


----------

